# Thongs



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

For those who wear them.

Are they uncomfortable?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm more of a sandals or deck shoes guy.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Never understood how someone can wear dental floss up there read end.

Not to mention very unsanitary.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

No, because they can contribute to UTI's in women by enabling e-coli to come in contact with the vagina ... according to gynecologists.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> For those who wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they uncomfortable?




For men or women?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I can't think of ONE good reason to wear something that uncomfortable.


My friend and I always refer to thongs as 'butt floss.'


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> Are they uncomfortable?


Just the thought of them is uncomfortable.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

They only thing they are good for is fishing.

Fishing for compliments.
Fishing for the opposite sex.

Fishing for e-coli.
Fishing for, uh, flying bugs.

I guess they are cool on a hot day.

Some women do without any restraint.
To be airy, be cool.
Go pantyless.

No panty lines.
Just lines of panting men, a-leering.

So do Scotsman...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I can't think of ONE good reason to wear something that uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> My friend and I always refer to thongs as 'butt floss.'




Gets all the plaque out form the hard to get places. A must for long term butt health and healthy cavity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

One time my wife got one to wear for me for my birthday. (back during one of our sexually active periods). I actually don't like thongs, and had to work very hard to convey that I both greatly appreciated the effort she had put into looking sexy but at the same time that it didn't do anything for me and looked uncomfortable for her.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't like them and think they are uncomfortable. But I do own a couple pairs and wear them only when I have too-- I don't like when panty lines show with certain pants/skirts.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

I used to wear them a lot as a teenager (one of those "fun" early 2000s trends hahaha) and I didn't mind them. I mostly did it at the time for my boyfriend but once it stopped being exciting then I pretty much stopped making it regular thing. 

I only started wearing them again for work when I performed because panty-lines can get in the way of costumes, but other than that, I don't wear them simply because I haven't thought to in years. I'd much rather go commando at that point.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I think that thongs and Brazilian waxes are out of style now.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> *I think that thongs and Brazilian waxes are out of style now.*


*Oh, Hell no! 

IMHO, Brazilian waxes will never go out of style ~ thongs will. 

If my woman is going to wear a thong, then to hell with it! She can just go get herself a Brazilian and proudly parade around me with it! 

That alone, should keep me rather busy for say, an hour or five! And with a near-terminal, but pleasurable case of the lockjaw!*


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Brazilians are already not as popular as they use to be.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

I find them comfortable. I also like the no panty line thing. My husband likes them. 

To each their own.


----------

